# Ariens Pull Start Assembly 922003



## Matt-Ariens (Jan 23, 2019)

Hello,

Currently I have an Ariens snowblower series 922003 02486.

Today I went to start my snowblower and it stopped recoiling back into the assembly. Took it apart and the cord is intact. Would you expect the black wheel to free float inside the assembly? This model has the metal dog that is supposed to engage when pulling, and that looks fine. Sorry my mechanical skills are lacking if my description is not very good!

If I were to put the black wheel into the metal assembly and press down I can build up tension. Feel like it should not float around.

Thanks for any assistance!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Spring is Broken. Replace Recoil.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

have you tried spraying some lube of some sort into the back area where the spring is? that usually solve the issue in most cases unless the spring is rusty and has snapped. usually you need to removed the pull cord from the assembly and unwind the spring all the way if you want to pull it apart and check the spring or else you will spend a ton of time sticking the spring back in the assembly.


----------



## bbwb (Oct 25, 2018)

Can you turn the center black wheel at all? If you can turn it, can you feel the spring tightening up?
If it does not turn at all, it might be rusted up and not allowing it to recoil. If you can feel resistance or wind up, then apply spray lubricant to the center pivot and see if it will free up. If all else fails, go on the net or Ebay to find a new one. Not too expensive so I would not spend too much time screwing around with the old one.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

Matt-Ariens said:


> Hello,
> 
> Currently I have an Ariens snowblower series 922003 02486.
> 
> ...


Hello, Matt, welcome aboard!

If you have a 922003, you have a 22,000 series snowblower. A 922003 is the attachment model number. Your tractor should have a model number sticker and stamp at the rear right of the tractor, right next to where the handlebars attach on the left side.

With that low a serial #, I'm betting you have a 1971-72 tractor. Maybe a 4HP 922002?


Anyway, from the sound of it you're saying you can remove the assembly and by turning the wheel inside the assembly, create tension to where the rope will flow back in like it should...the only issue is the wheel itself, you have to hold it inside the housing.

Any chance there's a center screw missing that holds everything together centered in there? I have a similar assembly I pulled off a similar engine, but unfortunately I can't find the thing at this moment. But my hunch is no, that assembly should not simply lie in there...the wheel itself is held inside the housing. I just can't remember how it's held in there. For some reason I believe it's simply pressed in there and if it comes apart, time for a new assembly.

If you got a 922002, I'd have to believe you also have an HS40 engine. This would be a rope starter that would work. Notice, this one has a screw holding everything together.


----------



## Matt-Ariens (Jan 23, 2019)

Well I was able to get it started at least, but still no recoil action. Sorry for the delay I actually had a use for the snow blower tonight, and get some kids to bed.

Jackmels - Thanks! Any idea where I can buy the required recoil for my old model?

crazzywolife - Thanks as well! I tried some lube, but no luck. I may try and pull it apart. If the recoil is cheap though I'll most likely go the lazy route ha.

bbwb - Thanks for the suggestions. I can turn the black wheel just a bit before it stops. Thinking the new recoil is the way to go. Same deal happen to know where I can find the exact part I need?

Thanks aga everyone I appreciate it!


----------



## Matt-Ariens (Jan 23, 2019)

Thanks for the welcome tlshawks! Sorry I sent my previous post, and for some reason did not see yours.

Interesting points you made about my model. You are exactly right I have to hold the wheel itself in the housing. I'm not seeing a center screw missing, or any parts at all. My thoughts were it was somehow stuck in place. Now that you say pressed that sounds spot on. I'm just terrible at this stuff lol.

Just went out and looked at the right rear. I see the tag, but the numbers/letters are pretty much faded away. Think I made out model 922008 and the serial possibly starts with 0029.. 

Tag in the front looks exactly the same, but sounds like that's the attachment from what you described. That tag reads Serial NO 024846. Made a mistake on my first post with the number.

The engine is 5HP. I'm trying to post a picture of the back assembly. May take a bit to figure out. Appreciate all the help!


----------



## Matt-Ariens (Jan 23, 2019)

Sorry I have not posted on a forum in a long time. Forget to click the quote button when replying. I was able to post a picture under my profile. Think it's visible for other folks to view if someone would not mind checking it out?

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Will Give You One if You are Local. I'm in Ma.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

Matt, you have darn near the exact same machine as what's in my signature and avatar, the smaller one on the left. Mine however has a replacement engine from the early 1980's. I flat out love my 922008! Lighter and nimble to move around, yet 5HP so it can handle most snows up to roughly 8-10 inches. And it takes up less room too when stored.

With a bucket serial of 024846, that translates to a 1973. If the tractor begins with a 0029nn, that also translates to a 1973. So, the engine if still original, white in color and 5hp - that should be a Tecumseh HSSK50-67008.

Your engine tag should be in one of two places. Either rear lower left side of the engine below right of the carb heater box (on the flywheel cover...same neighborhood as the tractor data except on the engine) - OR - right side of the engine lower, and a small silver rectangular tab held on by a screw. 

Make sure what engine you have before picking up a replacement! A rope starter for that model would be it appears Tecumseh 590787. Also, Jackmels has a used one also above. Just a quickie search, it appears HSSK50 rope starters are kinda limited because the part number seems to translate to only two engines.

https://www.amazon.com/Tecumseh-590787-Recoil-Starter-Winter/dp/B0074BLL6K


----------



## Matt-Ariens (Jan 23, 2019)

Jackmels said:


> Will Give You One if You are Local. I'm in Ma.


Appreciate the offer! I reside in south central Wisconsin unfortunately.


----------



## Matt-Ariens (Jan 23, 2019)

tlshawks said:


> Matt, you have darn near the exact same machine as what's in my signature and avatar, the smaller one on the left. Mine however has a replacement engine from the early 1980's. I flat out love my 922008! Lighter and nimble to move around, yet 5HP so it can handle most snows up to roughly 8-10 inches. And it takes up less room too when stored.
> 
> With a bucket serial of 024846, that translates to a 1973. If the tractor begins with a 0029nn, that also translates to a 1973. So, the engine if still original, white in color and 5hp - that should be a Tecumseh HSSK50-67008.
> 
> ...


That's awesome! My Father bought my Snow Blower used just before 1980. Decided to a get a new one about 7 years ago. Everything is pretty much original on it (engine for sure), and it's definitely a quality built machine. Only complaint is I have a wide driveway near the garage, and I wish it had a little more power. Outside of that I enjoy using it.

When I get home from work tonight I will check out the engine model number. Hopefully the rope starter Tecumseh 590787 will fit my model. I'd love to keep this thing around for a while still.

Thanks for all the assistance! Going to poke around the Forum, and read topics about my model that's for sure. Now that I know what I have ha.


----------



## Matt-Ariens (Jan 23, 2019)

Tlshawks,

Had to run home for lunch. Found the ID tag and you are correct HS50-67008. Think I'm going to order the Amazon part (prime member), Appreciate the help!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Matt-Ariens (Jan 23, 2019)

Not sure why I liked this red one. Hopefully it works! Should be here this weekend.

https://www.amazon.com/MOTOKU-Tecumseh-Rototiller-Minibike-Replaces/dp/B07DZVYT4X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1548358040&sr=8-1&keywords=590473+recoil


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

You're very welcome. I hope it works out for you. I'm assuming it matches exactly what yours looks like. It's weird, how a search for an HS50 brings up two different looking rope starters. There must be two different versions of the engine. I even used the 67008 in my search. Weird.

Sorry about that  Should have known, that era engines, never seen the type of rope starters without the 4 mounting tabs external of the circular housing.

FYI I bought what appears to be this exact rope starter you ordered for my H70 earlier this spring, just not from your link. Works fine. It was even red.


----------



## Matt-Ariens (Jan 23, 2019)

tlshawks said:


> You're very welcome. I hope it works out for you. I'm assuming it matches exactly what yours looks like. It's weird, how a search for an HS50 brings up two different looking rope starters. There must be two different versions of the engine. I even used the 67008 in my search. Weird.
> 
> Sorry about that  Should have known, that era engines, never seen the type of rope starters without the 4 mounting tabs external of the circular housing.
> 
> FYI I bought what appears to be this exact rope starter you ordered for my H70 earlier this spring, just not from your link. Works fine. It was even red.


No worries at all! It appears to be an exact match when looking at the bolt patterns. Instead of that spring loaded dog piece I see a little notch that hopefully does the trick. May work better than the original if everything lines up. I will definitely reply back on how everything goes. Thanks again!


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

It's got from the looks of it two dogs on it. Mine only had 1. Still works though.


----------



## Matt-Ariens (Jan 23, 2019)

tlshawks said:


> It's got from the looks of it two dogs on it. Mine only had 1. Still works though.


Good to know. I will follow up with how the install goes. Hopefully I'll have the part in hand tomorrow.


----------



## Matt-Ariens (Jan 23, 2019)

Received the part today and it fits great. Looks to be good quality, and definitely works good. Thanks again for all the help everyone!


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

Awesome, Matt! Congrats!


----------

